# Feathers and Fur



## sore-shoulder (Mar 25, 2010)

Going to Central ND for waterfowl opener.
Thought I would try the "combo" this time and go after some fur in the evenings ... after chasing birds during the day.
Last year the dogs were yapping pretty good in that area while setting up our layout blinds before sunrise so I know they are around.

Would bring my Bushmaster AR w/ Leupold scope, yote decoy, motion decoy, and ecaller - and set up after dinner in the fields. _It's either that or just sit around and drink whisky and smoke cigars like most years_. But I'm feeling ambitious this year.

Haven't done much coyote/fox hunting. Looks like the moon will be full during our stay. Would pack it in before sunset obviously.

Any advice on evening hunts with that setup during early Oct would be much appreciated... as always.

-SS


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I love calling yotes early October! The young ones are learning to hunt and they don't play the wind like an old dog would. I like to have a cross wind and sit over a pasture or wheat regrowth. Have your wind blowing to your shooting lane but not into cover. The reason I like my wind close to my shooting lane is if you have a yote play the wind he is right where you want them. I dont hunt very heavy cover early because young ones like a easy hunt and will eagerly burn out into the open


----------



## sore-shoulder (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I'll give it a try. 
Good to know the yotes are a little green in October.
-SS


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Check the regs, In Minnesota you can hunt coyotes any time of the day. So you probly don't need to pack it up at sunset.


----------



## sore-shoulder (Mar 25, 2010)

Regs say November 26 - March 15 for night hunting.


----------

